# where to stay in NT in the first days?



## Mr_Roozbahani (May 7, 2011)

*Dear friends,
I am planning to come to Northern Territory (NT) soon.Now I need
a place to stay for the fist week or weeks. but unfortunately, I have a
limited budget. I don't want to spend it for expensive hotels.
does anyone know any reasonable place to stay? or does NT
government have special accommodation services for new comers?
looking forward to hearing replies from you.
Regards,
Mohammad Reza Roozbahani
*


----------

